# Manually adjust filter flow w/o knob



## Shugo (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a 5 gallon tank that came with a 5 to 15 gallon filter. It has no flow adjustment knob and the current is too strong for my fish, can anyone tell me how to slow the current down? please...


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

A sponge on the diffuser/ strainer will decrease flow a bit. Also try adding some filter floss (quilt batting) to the filter. It can fit into any filter and will slow water at least a bit.


----------



## Shugo (Feb 16, 2009)

thank you, ill try those out


----------

